# University: The best years of your life!



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

F off.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

I can't agree more.


----------



## sophmore12 (Oct 19, 2015)

What do you guys hate about university?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Feelling like an outcast while everyone's having fun, doing study groups and parttying and whatnot


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

The atmosphere.


----------



## sophmore12 (Oct 19, 2015)

versikk said:


> Feelling like an outcast while everyone's having fun, doing study groups and parttying and whatnot


Yeah, but by not having a facebook, I can pretend the people I see are outcasts like me :laugh:


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

sophmore12 said:


> Yeah, but by not having a facebook, I can pretend the people I see are outcasts like me :laugh:


Whatever works for you :smile2:


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Worst freaking environment if you stick out as a ''weirdo''. Somehow worse than HS. Imagine the same douchebags but now they feel free to act like animals without anyone being able to stop them.


----------



## sophmore12 (Oct 19, 2015)

LawfulStupid said:


> Worst freaking environment if you stick out as a ''weirdo''. Somehow worse than HS. Imagine the same douchebags but now they feel free to act like animals without anyone being able to stop them.


The people in my res hall were kinda like this in my first year. I thought it was just my particular college though. :surprise:


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

If you end up studying at a party school, then yes. It wasn't the best year of my life since the party life is not my scene. Also, I respect myself and girls that I would never take advantage of a drunk/drugged up one. I studied at University of Arizona for two years and left back to my hometown my third year. I was sad and didn't like the partying events and I could not bond with the other students. They were mostly interested in partying and sex. I was never interested in doing that kind of stuff even when I was in high school. I've been asked to join a fraternity.. No ****ing thanks. I don't care if it would look good on my resume. I'm not paying more money to join a group full of stupid wannabe frat douches.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I got made fun of and bullied a lot during my days at Purdue University. I was young at the time and dressed in a very hip-hop'ish manner, and that garnered critical acclaim from all the hypocritical liberal swine at the school, who accused me of trying to "act black." God forbid a young autistic kid be allowed to explore his interests and personality.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They were for me, my life got a lot worse after I finished uni.


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

versikk said:


> Feelling like an outcast while everyone's having fun, doing study groups and parttying and whatnot


This! Glad that it's all over for me, never felt like I fitted in at all so kept to myself for pretty much the entire three years.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh wow. I deleted it due to being irritated at the 0 responses I got haha. Ahh...well.

Watching others socialise in lectures and classes whilst sitting there like a salivating fat boy eyeing up a cake is quite distressing in some regard. It's even worse when you hear others talking about the sex they had last night. It's like, I want that. I want a social life and to enjoy something which seems to fall into others laps. No amount of medication or CBT could help me. It hursts even more when your one last social acquaintance goes off to uni, lives on campus, and has an absolute *****ing blast. I just want to finish the last 2 years without uttering a word to anyone now. It can only go downhill from here. Others can sniff the loneliness on you and they stay away, nobody needs that kind of negative energy in their thriving and socially prosperous lives.

I can't bear the hurt of knowing I wasted the so called 'best years of your life' away.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

They can shove those "good years" up their *** and shut the hell up.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

Farideh said:


> If you end up studying at a party school, then yes. It wasn't the best year of my life since the party life is not my scene. Also, I respect myself and girls that I would never take advantage of a drunk/drugged up one. I studied at University of Arizona for two years and left back to my hometown my third year. I was sad and didn't like the partying events and I could not bond with the other students. They were mostly interested in partying and sex. I was never interested in doing that kind of stuff even when I was in high school. I've been asked to join a fraternity.. No ****ing thanks. I don't care if it would look good on my resume. I'm not paying more money to join a group full of stupid wannabe frat douches.


The issue here is the lack of a social life. I've people party there way, **** there way through uni barely changing between the 1st to 2nd go 3rd years and they still manage to leave with a very tasty looking First or 2:1. I'm not necessarily talking about partying, but simply creating a friendship with others that pushes you to do social and fun things with them or others. It's so flipping annoying knowing those years of doing that are seeming gone.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm enjoying university. I wont lie and say it didn't make my anxiety worst, but its because I came here I managed to make at least 1 good friend, I finally got off my *** to speak to a doctor, and no longer need my mommy holding my hand for everything. Plus I do enjoy the course and my lecturers have been very understanding about my SAD, they no longer ask me to read out in front of everyone and offer to do it for me.

I mean, what would I do not at uni? I'd be at home getting fatter and fatter and more isolated, and I'd never have gotten help. My parents would rant at me to get a job, and what job can you get with A levels? Some internship I'd be stuck in? A ****ty retail job I'd hate and spiral into depression? 
No thanks. At least this way I have a few years to manage my anxiety a little and have some enjoyment in my life before the possibility of being stuck in a **** job.


I next to never go out drinking and when I do it's because my friend wants to (special occasions) and we don't go to parties. You don't need to party and be surrounded by people 24/7 to enjoy yourself. I like to take it slow and chill in the library writing or doing work with a coffee alone. It's nice. Stop worrying about what other people are doing or what you think you should be doing, and just slowly find things that suit you.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

university is great..........

for normal people.

us on the other hand, we're forced to endure yet more years of loneliness while we watch others have the time of their lives, as we see social circles chatting and laughing while we're in the corner pretending to do things on our phone, as we watch couples smiling at each other hand in hand, knowing you'll never have even a small taste of that. being the only one who isn't 'sexually active', the only one missing out on their prime years due to being born with an abnormal brain configuration, which is simply not acceptable to most of the population who will reject you harshly and pretend you don't exist. being the only one not being involved in partying. as they make connections and experience utter bliss, you slave away focusing only on your practical degree you are pursuing and rotting away in COMPLETE AND UTTER LONELINESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

I kind of regret going to uni... I have zero motivation to read, write essays or revise for tests. I care very little for my degree, as I find it to be a complete bore. Also, everyone is super outgoing and social. And normal. I feel like an outsider and I don't think i can connect with anyone. But at the same time, I wouldn't be able to find a job anywhere because of how bad my anxiety is


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

anthropy said:


> university is great..........
> 
> for normal people.
> 
> us on the other hand, we're forced to endure yet more years of loneliness while we watch others have the time of their lives, as we see social circles chatting and laughing while we're in the corner pretending to do things on our phone, as we watch couples smiling at each other hand in hand, knowing you'll never have even a small taste of that. being the only one who isn't 'sexually active', the only one missing out on their prime years due to being born with an abnormal brain configuration, which is simply not acceptable to most of the population who will reject you harshly and pretend you don't exist. being the only one not being involved in partying. as they make connections and experience utter bliss, you slave away focusing only on your practical degree you are pursuing and rotting away in COMPLETE AND UTTER LONELINESS!!!!!!!!!!


Dude, you're not even there yet. OTOH, it's a good idea to prepare yourself, psychologically. Expect the worst and you rule out bad surprises.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

sophmore12 said:


> What do you guys hate about university?


I went to the largest commuter university. Commuting everyday for 1-2 hours sucked balls. People on campus typically stick to their clique or ethnic groups. Most people are not very inclusive, if you make a bad impression or come across as a weirdo, then you're screwed. I made terrible first impression. Many students are really incompetent and makes you wonder if university even has any standards.

IMO, university is simply a waste of time and money, unless you plan on becoming a doctor, engineer, nurse etc. If not, then you better have wealthy and well connected parents/relatives who can hook you up with a job once you graduate.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

sophmore12 said:


> What do you guys hate about university?


The fact that everyone can socialize, befriend others, go out partying and get laid. And you're the one sitting there watching your life piss away because you're permanently mentally handicapped. It hurts. It's really painful.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

hey at least it means the best years of your life are still ahead of you


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> hey at least it means the best years of your life are still ahead of you


That's a nice comforting post.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> hey at least it means the best years of your life are still ahead of you


Or behind...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Jesuszilla said:


> That's a nice comforting post.





SilentRobot said:


> Or behind...


there are two kinds of people in the world


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

University is ok.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Ya I agree I am in my last year of school and to me these have definitely been the most lonely, depressing years of my life. I wasn't cool in high school, but I got along well with everyone for the most part and didn't feel like such an outsider, people would actually initiate conversations with me (which has not happened once in college). Also I thought it was a lot easier to befriend people in high school, in college everyone seems to be so stuck with their own groups, and if you have no connection with them they really don't want anything to do with you.

So I hope it gets better from here, job search is going to suck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I enjoyed university, I liked being away from home and the independence. I just chilled in the library or in my room. The only downside is that you are always surrounded by normals and extroverts.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

SilentRobot said:


> F off.


my thoughts exactly. Most boring/depressing time of my life.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Well the OP made me laugh lol. But really, uni sucks for SAers. Just like high sucks for SAers, just like primary school, just like work, just like every stage and every aspect of life sucks for SAers. I kind of wasted my uni years with a bunch of loser 'friends' and didn't do much socialising/drinking etc but that was coz of SA. I could say just get out there and try but I know that is unrealistic advice. Life in general just sucks for us and it will never be easy. Just have to accept it and do the best you can to just get by every day.


----------

